
Ask HN: Project ideas with Python - wegwaawef
Hello!
I have a question for you all.
If you were to build something with Python in a week (approx. 1000~ lines), what would you build?
======
wyldfire
Screen scrapers are often practical in that they deliver some value and yet
are simple enough. With or without leveraging a library like 'scrapy' you
could probably do one easily in 1000 lines.

------
detaro
some inspirations in this recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11932417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11932417)

